
Ask HN: Your favorite open-source JavaScript Library for charts? - realtarget
Which ist your favorite open source JS library for chart generation?<p>Basic requirements:<p>- Mouseover to show details&#x2F;values<p>- Possibility to link parts of a pie chart to a &quot;category&quot; page for deeper statistics
======
realtarget
Thanks for your recommendations.

I'm currently taking a look at all the libraries and will test the
functionality over the next days. Some of them are realy overweighted -
especially the D3-based libs seem to be slower than the others.

I'll keep you informed about my "test winner".

------
dagw
[http://plot.ly](http://plot.ly) does everything I've ever wanted and more
with pretty good API. The fact that I can use the same API first for doing
data exploration in python or R and then when publishing the results to the
web is a nice added bonus.

------
bzalasky
After using several different libraries over the past few years, I've started
using D3.js on its own. While it's more work than dropping something ready-
made into an app, it's more flexible.

If you have specific designs/requirements to work from, it may be easier to
build the charts with D3 than trying to shoehorn a stock chart into matching
the spec. Behaviors like linking chart interactions to independent components
(or vice versa) become easier to implement as well.

If you care less about flexibility, Chartist is a solid contender:
[https://gionkunz.github.io/chartist-js/](https://gionkunz.github.io/chartist-
js/)

~~~
bzalasky
These two videos from Scott Murray are a great intro to D3 if you haven't
worked with it before:

[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/an-
introducti...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/an-introduction-
to/9781491906323/)

[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/intermediate-...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/intermediate-d3js/9781491926635/)

------
antman
Try the Github showcases that lists all the major ones
[https://github.com/showcases/data-
visualization](https://github.com/showcases/data-visualization)

------
superflit
The one I use is HighCharts [1]

Very clean and very good.

[1] - [http://www.highcharts.com/](http://www.highcharts.com/)

~~~
stadeschuldt
I love HighCharts and use it for my open-source project at
[http://solarpi.tafkas.net](http://solarpi.tafkas.net)

If you have a commercial product you have to pay for the license though.

------
andymurd
NVD3's pie chart[1] is quite straightforward, some of the other charts in the
library need work though.

[1] - [http://nvd3.org/examples/pie.html](http://nvd3.org/examples/pie.html)

------
roschdal
[http://morrisjs.github.io/morris.js/](http://morrisjs.github.io/morris.js/)

------
midgetjones
I like [http://c3js.org/](http://c3js.org/) \- it's built on top of D3.

